# What's the difference between a vehicle valeter and a vehicle detailed?



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

So here's a debate for you what's the difference between a detailed and a valeter, was speaking to a guy recently about removing swirls on my car and he told me that they were a valenting company and didn't do this sort of thing, and I should look for a detailer.
So what is the difference?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

A detailer will go to greater measures to getting a car thoroughly clean and corrected.


A Valeter IMO tries to get as many cars done in a small space of time


For me it's the difference between looking clean, and being clean


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this debate has gone round many a time on here...
my 2p is that valeters usually just clean a car, detailers spend time on the details like arches, doing wheels properly etc (hence the name)..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

A detailer spends time on the "details".

A valeter does a quick job to get the car looking clean.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

you do see quite a few of them pop up in the showroom "a weekend detail" when you look at it i would class it as an average valet


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> A detailer spends time on the "details".
> 
> A valeter does a quick job to get the car looking clean.


that about sums it up really:thumb:
Or a valeter bull****s it up and a detailer does it properly


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A valeter is not likely to drop the window and do the part hidden under the rubber, nor behind the Fuel cap etc...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

a detailer is likely to cry because some kn0b parked next to him miles away from any other car in a car park 

a valeter could not give a toss generally from what i have seen.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Perhaps recently very little. There are "valeting" companies on here turning out amazing work, and people who call themselves detailers who are robbing people. But in theory, and take this as a metaphor, the difference is getting the dried polish from around your badges. 

It's about WANTING to go the extra mile


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

a valeter simply cleans to their own personal high standard

a detailer will do extra corrective/preventative work to improve the image of the car after it has been cleaned. really a detailer is a valeter first ( u gotta clean it before doing anything else)


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

One knows what there doing.

One thinks they know what there doing.

My opinion, if you dont like it, jog on!

Too many "Valeters" out there for my liking distroying paint work!


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

But there are excellent valleters and there crap detailers - association by name or title is a dangerous way to judge people ... 

WD


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

WD Pro said:


> But there are excellent valleters and there crap detailers - association by name or title is a dangerous way to judge people ...
> 
> WD


Maybe. But all the valeters ive seen around here are crap.

Its my opinion, minds made up. Job done!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Detailers do a lot of the extra things. Brushes round badges, tyres scrubbed and dressed - not just dressed, exhaust(s) polished, etc! Plently of little jobs and nooks and crannies on a car.

I think another common point differentiation is the act of, or the potential to carry out, full machine correction with defect removal and finishing.

The classic is; polishing is polishing, waxing is waxing, detailing is getting all the residue out of the gaps!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> A detailer will go to greater measures to getting a car thoroughly clean and corrected.
> 
> A Valeter IMO tries to get as many cars done in a small space of time
> 
> For me it's the difference between looking clean, and being clean


This imo


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, someone best tell these guys then : http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/ *

I would hazard a guess that their work would put a lot of 'detailers' work on here to shame 

* Used for example only / first company to spring into mind :thumb:

WD


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

davies20 said:


> One knows what there doing.
> 
> One thinks they know what there doing.
> 
> ...


So why do we get so many "detailers" on here asking for advice on where they are going wrong?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

WD. This was my point exactly. Tims company suggests valeting, and most detailers do valeting to get by, but tims details are exemplary. It's all about researching the individual as the line is now blurred through nothing more than marketing


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

WD Pro said:


> OK, someone best tell these guys then : http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/ *
> 
> I would hazard a guess that their work would put a lot of 'detailers' work on here to shame
> 
> ...


Envy offer detailing services aswell as valeting, can't really be used as an example


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

You miss my point, completely 

People seem insistent on associating a name with a 'skill' level - The company is called Envy Valleting.

I also like the comment made above, how many 'basic' questions get asked on here by 'detailers' ? Perhaps they should ask a good 'valleter' :lol:

WD :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

An old reply from me from a similar thread -!

"I had to define Valeting & Detailing to Insurers when setting up schemes.

My take on it was that Professional Valeters provide quality services using good methods and this can include claying, polishing (either by hand or machine) and waxing.

I described Detailing as the next step up from this, whereby the aim is to achieve an "as new" or sometimes even better than new finish, with full paint correction, cotton buds in all the nooks and crannies and so on.

Although bear in mind there are some Valeters out there who provide what we perceive as "detailing" as part of their valeting schedule of options, yet on the other hand there are Detailers that also provide a wash and wax as part of their schedule of services.

It's all words really, there is no defining split or category of work, i think what counts at the end of the day is doing a quality job with quality products where the end results speak for themselves, whether you decide to call it a valet or a detail is not really relevant."


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Shiny said:


> An old reply from me from a similar thread -!
> 
> "I had to define Valeting & Detailing to Insurers when setting up schemes.
> 
> ...


I think this sums it up well. We do both detailing and valeting - we go as far as the customer requires (always with a little extra thrown in if possible). That is what pays the bills.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

This question has already been answered, but adding my point.. Valeting is about making a car look clean as quick as possible to make way for the next vehicle, and most people are more than happy with the results (hence why so many people take their cars to valeting bays now, oh and because they're lazy!) 

Detailing is just that, paying more attention to detail, for the more advanced people or those who actually care and wants to avoid swirls caused by bad washing techniques.

As always you get what you pay for, some maybe happy with a quick basic valet, where another may prefer a more advanced solution (Detailing).

I'm sure you understand the difference now, this is something this often gets bought up.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive always thought the difference between a valeter and a detailer is simply the word "Correction". Ill always stand by that , a valeter thats good and draws the line at being a valeter can do as good if not sometimes a better job of cleaning a car inside and out and why most good pro,s in this forum started as valeters , the jump for me has always been when a machine polisher is pulled out and used professionally to correct a car something a valeter cant do. All roadside valeters and good valeters have all the gear to deep clean inside , remove stains and give the customer a perfect car back but swirls remain , therefore for me correction will always differentiate the two. Anybody that can safely and professionally remove all defects from a vehicle to a perfect standard can be called a detailer , anyone who advertises as a detailer but cant do this is isnt because a detailer should be able to visit a customer and be prepared for any eventuality that is given to them , i doubt if many valeters could remove bird etch or understand what is the best routine for Porsche paintwork if it was classed as sticky.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Price and time would be a big clue. Any town centre with a multi story car park will have a car wash somewhere and a big price list this will usually include a valet service whilst you shop say 1 hour Full Valet £30.00 (It just can't be done.) Speak to some of the guys on here and a basic enhancement (Not a full correction) is a full days work, IMO there is no comparrison it's like chalk and cheese, and that is as close as it will ever be. All my friends reguarly comment on my car how clean it is kept and all I say it my old favorite saying "It takes as much time to do it properly as it does to do it wrong."


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

People will always consider Valeting & Detailing to be many different things, but detailing kinda speaks for itself, "detail" professional detailers will always pay more attention compared to those who just valet, also hence the price difference and the time involved.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Using the thread title (and me as a pedant), I'm going to say loads 

A 'vehicle valeter' could well be a scruffy urchin, armed with bucket, sponge, shampoo and a few cloths.

A 'vehicle detailed' (properly detailed) is a vision of beauty 


In all seriousness, it is all about the detail. The little things that most people overlook, and wouldn't notice normally, unless you had two almost identical vehicles parked next to each other.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

There is easilly i mis conseption for one or the other.

Valeting is a good clean.

Detailing is an art form and requires a passion and will to take any vehicle back to being better than its former glory


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ive always thought the difference between a valeter and a detailer is simply the word "Correction". Ill always stand by that , a valeter thats good and draws the line at being a valeter can do as good if not sometimes a better job of cleaning a car inside and out and why most good pro,s in this forum started as valeters , the jump for me has always been when a machine polisher is pulled out and used professionally to correct a car something a valeter cant do. All roadside valeters and good valeters have all the gear to deep clean inside , remove stains and give the customer a perfect car back but swirls remain , therefore for me correction will always differentiate the two. Anybody that can safely and professionally remove all defects from a vehicle to a perfect standard can be called a detailer , anyone who advertises as a detailer but cant do this is isnt because a detailer should be able to visit a customer and be prepared for any eventuality that is given to them , i doubt if many valeters could remove bird etch or understand what is the best routine for Porsche paintwork if it was classed as sticky.


I agree with this entirely. The 'details' could be dealt with by anyone if afforded enough time - valeters generally a doing a job to a price so time is a huge factor, the 'detailer' element for me defines the skillset an individual has, such as Marc's perfect example above.

That said, I'm then not sure what people like Kelly should be referred to, as that's another league again when you can repaint, wet sand, leather refurb etc...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm then not sure what people like Kelly should be referred to, as that's another league again when you can repaint, wet sand, leather refurb etc...


Without meaning to brown-nose... a good word for it is "guru" (although not in the truest, or latter day "culty" sense"). Like all fields, you get those at the top. When it comes to teaching and sharing knowledge etc, that about sums it up nicely.

Knowledge is the most noble of pursuits! Unlike money and power, it does not diminish when shared! :thumb:

"detailing guru". He can use that for a fee if he likes. (proving how noble I am) :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be the first to admit that there are far better valeters out there than me but when the word detail springs up I just automatically think Correction as Marc has put...I started out as a painter and learnt over a set period of time how to correctly clean a car with the aid of someone in the know of 16+ as a valeter....where paintwork is concerned I have it all from start to finish as well as the leather repair that Russ speaks of so what category would this come under ....maybe "Overhauling" springs to mind....

But its a massive can of worms a question like this because some will agree with whats been said and some will most likely take offence....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ive always thought the difference between a valeter and a detailer is simply the word "Correction". Ill always stand by that , a valeter thats good and draws the line at being a valeter can do as good if not sometimes a better job of cleaning a car inside and out and why most good pro,s in this forum started as valeters , the jump for me has always been when a machine polisher is pulled out and used professionally to correct a car something a valeter cant do. All roadside valeters and good valeters have all the gear to deep clean inside , remove stains and give the customer a perfect car back but swirls remain , therefore for me correction will always differentiate the two. Anybody that can safely and professionally remove all defects from a vehicle to a perfect standard can be called a detailer , anyone who advertises as a detailer but cant do this is isnt because a detailer should be able to visit a customer and be prepared for any eventuality that is given to them , i doubt if many valeters could remove bird etch or understand what is the best routine for Porsche paintwork if it was classed as sticky.


This is the difference,well put Marc. :thumb:


----------



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)

for me valeting is the wash and wax process detailing is the machine paint correction process my business does both valeting and detailing for me in my area i would love to detail day in day out but being in an area which is far from a big city there is not a huge call for a full time detailing business most people around here dont even know what a detailer is hence why i must also be a valeter as well as a detailer. We even have companies advertising themselves as detailing but dont even own a machine polisher !!! ???


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

There not even the same thing TBH, its all about time and money.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Think Marc nailed this one. There is good and bad in any trade. As for where Kelly comes into things. I would place him more as a specialist restoration offering all angles of automotive services.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

The other thing to remember is that in the USA Detailing basically means Valeting, we've just adopted the word and taken it to mean something a bit different.... 

E.g if an American was taking his car to the local "Auto Detailers" it could just simply be a quick wash and wax like our favourite local hand wash places where as here we would always consider that taking it to the "Valeters".

We've basically just taken the word to be a next level on from Valeting - To me the word valet means "to clean" but after we (detailers) finish cleaning a car, that's just the start of the process... as Marc said to me it's all about the machine polishing & correction side that determine the big difference between the two.

Valeting stops at cleaning.... Detailing starts after cleaning!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to call myself a detailer, especially to friends and occasionally on here, naming my threads 'Details'. After reading this, the fact that I don't carry out any corrections yet (nothing more than damage removal), I should start calling my threads 'A weekends valet' etc.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cant remember where or when I heard this but i think this sums it up nicley for me... when valeting stops, detailing starts.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Some have said its about the time and money aspect and I see where they are coming from but even then you then get details where the cost can be thousands of pounds.

So what additional work is being done to justify such a huge price difference?

In appearance is there really such a difference in say a professional Detail costing £500 to one costing £5,000?

No doubt there is but what is it.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I generally think valeters will not use a full rotary/orbital machine for polishing. It will be something slapped on for instant effect, and not really "sorting" any issues with the paintwork. Pretty much, that's about the only differentiation in my eyes - I think the more OCD you have, the more of a detailer you perhaps become.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

One uses a Sponge, and the other uses a Mitt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nothing wrong with sponges..


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as I can tell in the last few years on here, a detail comprises of washing a car.

Once upon a time it was reserved for those who went into great detail when working on a car - polishing, not to make it shiny, but to remove imperfections, cleaning pedals, cleaning the inside of wheels...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> nothing wrong with sponges..


Aye, I've got three.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh, I thought there was pretty much everything wrong with the sponge after reading this:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4637

I'll grab my coat then


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

alot of valeters are cowboys in all truth i think many would agree


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

FiestaDan said:


> alot of valeters are cowboys in all truth i think many would agree


But if a valeter called himself a detailer he'd not be a cowboy?
How many threads start off "I'm really good at washing my car so what do I need to start a detailing business?" These people are going to be perfect from your point of view.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

To decontaminate a car thouroughly and correctly is a massive difference to just a regular one mitt one bucket wash n dry. Then the permanant enhancement a vehicle receives in either its paint coatings , plastics or metal work etc etc . It can be a blurry line between the two wordings at certain points, but also like chalk n cheese at others.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

wayner said:


> We even have companies advertising themselves as detailing but dont even own a machine polisher !!! ???


I've got three now! :buffer:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

This topic must pop up at least once a month. Think I'll just call myself a 'Car Janitor'


----------

